
Book made of ocean plastic / Initial Book Offering - cryptoexile
Book made of ocean plastic &#x2F; Initial Book Offering - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptic.fun
======
cryptoexile
I am the founder. Please help me spread the word. Send in your suggestions and
Ideas. We are starting from scratch.

#AR #OCEANPLASTIC #CRYPTO

